# beautiful photos



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2009)

No discussion.  Just pics.  Don't post things that aren't amazingly pretty, either.  I don't care how much you like your art; this isn't the place.

page stretch.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## opaltiger (Feb 27, 2009)

probably the prettiest part of Slovenia:







taken down the road from my house:







(first is from a tourist site, second is mine)

eta: oh here is the area of antarctica I was talking about on IRC. one of the most beautiful places on Earth, in my opinion:


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 27, 2009)

Each of these has a descriptive URL.
EDIT: okay there's no way these are still page-stretchers unless you're at like 1024×something; they're not even _close_ for me.  opal thought 1200 as a max width made sense and Tailsy says they just barely manage to not stretch, so.







(click for full 3000×2000)








(click for full 1600×1200)


----------



## Felidire (Feb 27, 2009)

I lost the all my old awesome pictures. I still think this one is awesome though. x3





-- And I think this one is beautiful in a way.


----------



## octobr (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

I likes cats~


----------



## Retsu (Feb 27, 2009)

page stretch.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 27, 2009)

Do they _have_ to stretch the page in order to be pretty


----------



## Felidire (Feb 27, 2009)

_*Yes!* Strechy is sexy. ,,>0_


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Fredie (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are some I got in an email..















And my favourite


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)

:D


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, for the record, I forget where most of what I have is from but will link to source if possible.







(from InterfaceLIFT; higher resolutions available there)


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Mar 1, 2009)

Road signs set against overcast skies.


----------

